# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  О погребении близких родственников

## Андрей Оказич

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны. Вопрос к старшим, можно даже сказать к пожилым преданным. Если у вас есть опыт в этом, скажите, пожалуйста, как преданные хоронят крещённых близких родственников, которые не ходили в церковь (возраст за 70 лет, советское воспитание было в смысле), одинаково сочувственно почтительно относились и к христианству и к вайшнавизму. То есть знали и повторяли иногда Отче Наш, Иисусову молитву.., и Маха мантру тоже. ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если нет возражений со стороны других родственников, то лучше кремировать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

У меня был такой опыт - принципиально зависит от отношения других близких родственников. Если они не возражают можно кремировать и даже развеять прах в святой дхаме. Если же возникает конфликт, лучше не провоцировать его и пойти на встречу родственникам.

----------

